# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  μικροσκοπιο

## SIERA

καλημερα

λοιπον θελω την αποψη σας για μια αγορα που σκεφτομαι να κανω για μικροσκοπιο,η τιμες για κανονικο μικροσκοπιο ειναι τσουχτερες αρκετα αρα σκτεφτομαι να αγορασω κατι τετοιοhttp://www.texnologia.gr/index.asp?m...1452082&p=8102

http://www.on-shop.gr/p.USB-Mikroskopio.114539.html

τι λετε λοιπον αξιζει η αγορα κατι τετοιου ??η οτι βλεπω με το ματι θα το βλεπω μεσω pc δηλαδη οτι βλεπεις με γυμνο ματι??

----------


## leeperik

σχεδον ασχετο το παρακατω που θα πω αλλα, πριν λιγο καιρο τσιμπησα κατι τετοιο (με περιπου 3€ τιμη ειναι ξεφτιλα,μιας και το πηρα για να πειραματιστω),το ξερω οτι σαν αναλυση,ισως δεν λεει κ πολλα,αλλα μπροστα στον αισθητηρα εχει τον φακο εστιασης (βιδωτος).Αν τον ξεβιδωσεις οσο πιο πολυ γινεται μικραινει η αποσταση εστιασης.Μολις μπορεσω να ασχοληθω,θα δοκιμασω να το κανω μικροσκοπιο,το καλο ειναι οτι ειναι ασυρματη και μπορεις να την βαλεις και στην τηλεοραση,πιστευω οτι αξιζει τον πειραματισμο.

----------


## SIERA

περικλη,σαφως αξιζει το πειραματισμο δεν ξερω το κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο να παρεις μια κεφαλι απο μικροσκοπιο και να το βαλεις μπροστα στο ματι μιας καμερας?οπως ειχε κανει παλια καποιο μελος με καμερα και κυαλια.....

----------


## leeperik

το ειχα δει με τα κυαλια,πολυ καλη ιδεα,τωρα το να βρεις κεφαλη απο μικροσκοπιο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο συμφερει,γιατι αν κοστιζει τα μισα ή τα 2/3 ενος ολοκληρωμενου καλυτερα να το παρεις ολοκληρωμενο κ οχι μονο την κεφαλη παντως λιγο που επαιξα μαζι του και απλα αυξανοντας την αποσταση του φακου απο τον αισθητηρα μπορεσα να εχω μεγενθυνση το ιχνος ενος γραμματος απο στυλο στο χαρτι με πολυ καλη θα ελεγα αποδοση(μολις μπορεσω θα βαλω φωτο).πιστευω οτι αντικαθιστωντας τον φακο με εναν απο cd-rom ή laser και τοποθετωντας το σε ενα σωληνακι θα εχω μεγαλυτερη μεγενθυνση και ρυθμιζομενη εστιαση.μολις πεσει ενα απο τα 2 στα χερια μου θα δοκιμασω.

----------


## SIERA

ναι οντως το κοστος μπορει να αγκιξει τα μισα αλλα αν εχει κανενας καμια κεφαλη γκαβατζα νομιζω θα αξιζε μια δοκιμη.
περικλη οταν κανεις της δοκιμες σου ανεβασε καμια φωτο να δουμε αποτελεσματα...
τωρα οσο για την αγορα που θελω να κανω εγω δεν ξερω τι γινεται ψαχνω ψαχνω και βρισκω το ιδιο usb μικροσκοπιο αλλου 117ε και αλλου 47ε και δεν ειναι μονο σε μια σελιδα....

http://www.wap5.gr/product_info.php?products_id=8910

----------


## leeperik

Νικο τωρα που ειδα το παραπανω λινκ,παρομοια μεγενθυνση πετυχιανα με την καμερα,θα ανεβασω φωτο,αλλα πιο πιθανο απο σαβατοκυριακο,

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, αυτή την κάμερα - "μικροσκόπιο", την πήρα και εγώ, αλλα απο e-bay με τα μισά λεφτα. Γυρω στα 20 ευρώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Είναι ΠΟΛΥ βολική. Βέβαια πρέπει να κάνετε πατέντα στη βάση και να την επεκτείνετε, αλλά για χρήση σε ηλεκτρονικά και επιδιωρθώσεις SMD είναι άπαιχτη. Την έχω βολευτεί τρελά. Βέβαια, σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι "μικροσκόπιο".....

----------


## ikaros1978

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Σωτηρη.Και γω μια παρομοια εχω και..ζωγραφιζει! Αν θυμαμαι καλα περι τα 50 ευρω την ειχα παρει και την συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα

----------


## SIERA

σημερα το πρωι την παρηγγειλα 40ε βρηκα την φθηνοτερη απο ελλαδα,το ευχαριστο ειναι οτι εχετε μεινει ικανοποιημενη παιδια,μολις την παρω στα χερια μου θα γραψω εντυπωσεις.
σας ευχαριστω για της απαντησεις,περικλη περιμενω νεα σου με την πατεντα απο σαββατοκυριακο αμα ειναι,αφου πετυχενεις τετοια αποτελεσματα νομιζω εισαι παρα πολυ καλα.....

----------


## p.gabr

Καλοριζικο Νικο σιγουρα  θα κανεις δουλεια
επιτραψτε μου ομως να πω οτι για μενα  κανενα μικροσκοπιο ''για την δουλεια μας παντα μιλω'' δεν σιγκρινεταιμε την πραγματικη εικονα που σου προσφερει ενα οπτικο στερεοσκοπιο ΕΣΤΩ χ20 
εκει βλεπεις την αντισταση βαρελακι αλλα μιλαμε για πανω απο 200 ε

----------


## leeperik

Αυτο που θελω να βρω ειναι μεγενθυντικοι φακο(ολως τυχαιως σημερα επεσε στα χερια μου και ενα χαλασμενο cd rom!!!),απο σκ σιγα σιγα θα ξεκινησω δοκιμες,γιατι αυτο που ηθελα να πετυχω ειναι μεγενθυνση οσο μεγαλυτερη γινεται,100x αν μπορεσω θα ειμαι πολυ κανοποιημενος,θα τσιμπησω και ενα τετοιο (τσαμπα πραμα),το οποιο ειναι ετοιμο και μονο η καμερα να στηθει χρειαζεται και μια βαση,οποιο κατσει καλυτερα.

----------


## SIERA

να εισαι καλα παναγιωτη,ναι πιστευω για την χρηση που το θελω θα μου κανει δουλεια βεβαια οπως ειπε και πιο πανω ο σωτηρης θα χρειαστουμε ενα βραχιονα για να κανει ληψη απο πανω απο την πλακετα ωστε να μην εμποδιζει,γιατι η βαση που εχει μεσα απο οτι ειδα ειναι κοντη,σκεφτομαι να την βαλω πανω σε ενα βραχιονα απο χαλασμενο φωτιστικο γραφειου...
οσο για το στερεοσκοπιο φυσικα μπορει να ειναι καλυτερα αλλα το κοστος ειναι υψηλο για εμενα,για καποιον που ασχολητε συνεχως με smd θα δωσει και κατι παραπανω θα εξοπλιστει καλυτερα......

----------


## SIERA

> Αυτο που θελω να βρω ειναι μεγενθυντικοι φακο(ολως τυχαιως σημερα επεσε στα χερια μου και ενα χαλασμενο cd rom!!!),απο σκ σιγα σιγα θα ξεκινησω δοκιμες,γιατι αυτο που ηθελα να πετυχω ειναι μεγενθυνση οσο μεγαλυτερη γινεται,100x αν μπορεσω θα ειμαι πολυ κανοποιημενος,θα τσιμπησω και ενα τετοιο (τσαμπα πραμα),το οποιο ειναι ετοιμο και μονο η καμερα να στηθει χρειαζεται και μια βαση,οποιο κατσει καλυτερα.




σωτηρη αυτου σου ελεγα χτες πιο πανω με την καμερα και την κεφαλη κατι τετοιο εννοουσα αν αυτα τα δυο καταφερεις και τα δεσεις πιστευω θα εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα...και 0,90ε οντως τζαμπα πραμα.....

----------


## p.gabr

εγω απλως αναφερα οτι υπαρχει και το οπτικο στερεοσκοπιο 
πολυς κοσμος δεν το ξερει εχει δυο προσοφθαλμια  
καλοριζικο και παλι

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχω πάρει και εγώ ένα, αλλά το δικό μου ήταν πανάκριβο 0,70 ευρό και μαζί με τα μεταφορικά βγήκε 18 ευρό  1,3-Mega-Pixel-USB-Digital-Microscope.
οι εντυπώσεις μου για αυτό, μετά από κάποιες πατέντες για την εστίαση και την απόσταση είναι σχετικά καλές.
αλλά αυτό νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερο λόγο μεγέθους και απόσταση απο τον φακό  USB-Digital-LED-Endoscope-Otoscope-Microscope-5MP-150X

----------


## SIERA

> εγω απλως αναφερα οτι υπαρχει και το οπτικο στερεοσκοπιο 
> πολυς κοσμος δεν το ξερει εχει δυο προσοφθαλμια  
> καλοριζικο και παλι



δεν ειπα κατι παναγιωτη εννοειται η καθε αποψη δεκτη... :Smile: συζητηση κανουμε....

----------


## SIERA

> Έχω πάρει και εγώ ένα, αλλά το δικό μου ήταν πανάκριβο 0,70 ευρό και μαζί με τα μεταφορικά βγήκε 18 ευρό  1,3-Mega-Pixel-USB-Digital-Microscope.
> οι εντυπώσεις μου για αυτό, μετά από κάποιες πατέντες για την εστίαση και την απόσταση είναι σχετικά καλές.
> αλλά αυτό νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερο λόγο μεγέθους και απόσταση απο τον φακό  USB-Digital-LED-Endoscope-Otoscope-Microscope-5MP-150X






ΠΟΣΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ??????

σε τσακωσαν.... :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## spiroscfu

Παρά τρίχα !   :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

> καλημερα
> 
> λοιπον θελω την αποψη σας για μια αγορα που σκεφτομαι να κανω για μικροσκοπιο,η τιμες για κανονικο μικροσκοπιο ειναι τσουχτερες αρκετα αρα σκτεφτομαι να αγορασω κατι τετοιοhttp://www.texnologia.gr/index.asp?m...1452082&p=8102
> 
> http://www.on-shop.gr/p.USB-Mikroskopio.114539.html
> 
> τι λετε λοιπον αξιζει η αγορα κατι τετοιου ??η οτι βλεπω με το ματι θα το βλεπω μεσω pc δηλαδη οτι βλεπεις με γυμνο ματι??



Νίκο, καλημέρα. Το συγκεκριμένο μικροσκόπιο είναι μια καλή σχετικά επιλογή για εργασίες σε SMD. Προσωπικά το δουλεύω γύρω στον ένα χρόνο, έχοντας κάνει μια προσαρμογή στην κεφαλή αυτής της μηχανής: http://www.mechatronika.com.pl/conte.../12/4/lang,en/ και με τη βοήθεια της οθόνης του υπολογιστή μπορώ να έχω ευκολότερη τοποθέτηση εξαρτημάτων σε πυκνοδομημένες πλακέτες. Βέβαια, για εργασίες συναρμολόγησης σε πάγκο, η καλύτερη επιλογή είναι ένα στερεοσκοπικό μικροσκόπιο, αλλά θα πεταχτείς απ' το παράθυρο για να αγοράσεις ένα τέτοιο!!!

----------


## p.gabr

να συμπληρωσω και κατι αλλο   νικο δεν ειναι προσωπικο αλλα γενικο και ενημερωτικο
το οτι ενα μικροσκοπιο εχει 100x και καποιο αλλο 40χ δεν σημαινει οτι το μεγαλυτερο ειναι και καλλυτερο
δεν βολευει σε εμας η τοση μεγαλη ενισχηση γιατι πρεπει να εστιαζεις συναιχεια ,,΄....κοιτας το ποδαρακι  -- κοιτας την πλακετα αλλου το φοκους πας λιγο ποιο περα αντε ξανα παλι ρυθμισε ΄΄΄΄και κουραζεσαι πολυ
και να επανελθω στο στεροσκοπιο που εχει δυο προσοφθαλμια  βλεπεις το αντικειμενο 3D και εχει μεγαλο ευρος εστιασης
EINAI KATAΠΛΙΚΤΙΚΗ Η ΑΠΟΙΚΟΝΗΣΗ  αλλα αστα αυτο για αλλους  απλως για την ιστορια το αναφερω

----------


## johnnyb

Υπάρχει θέμα για τα στερεοσκόπια εδώ 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...EA%EF%F0%E9%EF

Οι τιμές ξεκινούν από 50Ε 

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/333972/Bress...x-ICD-20x.html

( χωρίς να γνωρίζω αν αυτό αξίζει κάτι και από ποιο κόστος είναι αξιόπιστα και λειτουργικά , όποιος έχει εμπειρία και γνωρίζει πάνω στο θέμα καλό θα ήταν να μας πει)

----------


## p.gabr

δεν βολευει τετοιο πρεπει να εχει μακριο μπρατσο και να κουνιεται δεξια αριστερα

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως με ένα απλό usb microscope ρυθμίζοντας το zoom στο 20 με 30 επί, κάνεις μια χαρά την δουλεία σου,
έχεις επιπλέον την δυνατότητα να το κρατάς με το χέρι σου και τραβώντας το να κάνεις zoom in ή πλησιάζοντας το αντικείμενο zoom out, φυσικά σε μικρές τιμές γιατί πάει περίπατο η εστίαση
εκτός και κάθε φόρα ρυθμίζεις και το focus.
Γενικά όμως είναι μια απλή ψιλοκαλή λύση.

----------


## SIERA

ενα με προβληματιζει με το στερεοσκοπιο βλεποντας και καποια εδω  http://www.amscope.com/Stereo-Binocular-1.html το καταποσο χωραει μια  πλακετα μεγαλου μεγεθους και να θες να ξεκολησεις απο μια τετοια πλακετα  ενα εξαρτημα απο την μεση φανταζομαι δεν γινεται..??
μανο για κολληματα,ξεκολληματα το εχεις δουλεψει???

----------


## p.gabr

στην δουλεια μου  ειχαμε οπτικο στερεοσκοπιο σαν και αυτο που παραθετω αξιας 300ε  οχι βεβαια ιδιο δεν μπορω να το βρω το ειχαμε αγορασει απο τον darlas  
 πριν δυο χρονια αγορασαμε ενα ηλεκτρονικο αξιας 6000e  με οθονη 10 ιντζων με ζουμ και ολα τα αξεσουαρ
σας πληροφoρω οτι το φτηνο οπτικο ηταν πιο ευχρηστο και πιο βολικο . εκανες ολες τις δουλειες κολληση αποκολληση ελεγχο γιατι  εχεις ολον το χωρο απο κατω ελευθερο και βαζεις  οποιαδητοτε εξαρτημα η πλακετα
ειναι αλλο πραγμα η φυσικη οπτικη  αποικονιση και αλλο να βλεπεις το αντικειμενο στην οθονη

----------


## spiroscfu

Όντως αυτό είναι βολικό.

----------


## manolena

http://www.surpluseq.com/vision-engi...s-stereoscope/

Νομίζω ότι είναι μια καλή λύση αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να έχει ανεξάρτητη παρατήρηση για κάθε μάτι και σύνθεση της εικόνας σε στεροσκοπική με 2 προσοφθάλμιους. Το συγκεκριμένο έχει μια μεγάλη "οθόνη¨στην οποία γίνεται η σύνθεση της εικόνας και το αποτέλεσμα της παρατήρησης σε συνδυασμό με τον LED φωτισμό, είναι καταπληκτικό! Στηρίζεται στον πάγκο με μια τρύπα και περαστή βίδα, είναι εντελώς αρθρωτό και η επιφάνεια εργασίας άπλετη. 3 χρόνια που έχω την ευκαιρία να το δουλεύω, βρίσκω πώς οι 2 αντικειμενικοί φακοί που προσφέρει (6χ και 10x) είναι εξαιρετικοί για εργασίες συγκόλλησης ή αποκόλλησης σε SMD πλακέτες. Η τιμή του ψιλοτσούζει λίγο...

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι λίγο αρκετά θα έλεγα, δεν νομίζω να αξίζει να ξοδέψεις τόσα χρήματα για ένα στερεοσκόπιο.
Εκτός και αν πραγματικά το χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## p.gabr

στο σιτε που υποδειξε ο νικος υπαρχουν προσιτα
http://www.amscope.com/Stereo-BoomStand-1.html
απο 350  δολ

----------


## SIERA

αυτα τα στεροσκοπια που δειξατε τελευταια παναγιωτη και μανο ειναι παρα πολυ βολικα εχουν μεγαλο βραχιονα,μπορεις να βαλεις απο κατω μεγαλη πλακετα και να δουλεψεις ανετα βεβαια η τιμη ειναι λιγο τσουχτερη...

----------


## SV1EDG

O p.gabr αναφέρεται σε αυτό εδώ,το οποίο είναι κορυφαίο για rework σε smd.

http://www.mqs.co.uk/shopping_admin/...scope%20System

----------


## spiroscfu

Εγώ θα έλεγα, υπερβολικό για τις δουλείες που το θέλουμε.

----------


## geopant

Φίλε καλημέρα....σου βρίκα και κάτι άλλο πιο οικονομικό...
*Ψηφιακό Μικροσκόπιο χειρός  USB 1.3 Mpixel 25Χ-200Χ model ZL-2007*

                Μεγέθυνση 25x και 200x (σε οθόνη 17" LCD)
*Image Sensor 1.3 Mpixel  pixels CMOS
Μεγάλη ανάλυση σε θέαση πλήρης οθόνης: 1280&#215;960 pixels, 30 fps*
 ■ Δεν χρειάζονται οδηγοί για εγκατάσταση
 ■ Συμβατό με Windows XP και Vista, 2000
*Αυτόματη Εστίαση
Αυτόματος χρωματικός έλεγχος
Αυτόματο Contrast
Αυτόματη Ρύθμιση του λευκού
Αυτόματη Ρύθμιση Φωτεινότητας.*
  ■ Αποθήκευση εικόνων ή βίντεο
 ■ Ενσωματωμένος φωτισμός δαχτυλίδι LED 6 τεμαχίων
 ■ Μικρό μέγεθος: ύψος 95mm, διάμετρος 35mm
 ■ Βάρος: 0,320 κιλά
 ■ Μεγέθυνση (x)                              10x και 300x
 ■ Περιλαμβάνει                                    CD-ROM
 ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΙΑΣ Αγγλικό Manual.


στα 60,00€ περιπου

----------


## leeperik

Μολις τραβηξα ενα βιντεο με την ασυρματη καμερα.Αναλυση 640χ480,φυσικος φωτισμος(οταν αποφασισω να το βαλω σε βαση θα μπουν led γυρω απο το φακο).Η πλακετα ειναι απο sony ericsson k800i.Ξεκινωντας απο τα 20cm και φτανοντας στο 1cm περιπου.Στην οθονη φαινεται πολυ καλυτερα η  εικονα αλλα το βιντεο λογω συμπιεσης εχει αρκετα πιξελ.Πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλη εικονα,δοκιμαζοντας και το φακο απο το cd-rom εχει ακομη πιο μεγαλο ζουμ αλλα δεν το εδειξα στο βιντεο λογω του οτι κανονικα πρεπει να μπει σε σωληνα ωστε να κεντραριστει με το φακο και να μην εισερχεται φωτισμος.

----------


## spiroscfu

το δικό μου με της παντεντούλες δείχνει καλύτερα.
StillCap7.jpgStillCap4.jpgStillCap6.jpgStillCap8.jpgStillCap2.jpgStillCap5.jpg

----------


## SV1EDG

> Εγώ θα έλεγα, υπερβολικό για τις δουλείες που το θέλουμε.



Υπερβολικό το κόστος ή οι δυνατοτητές του? Και ποιές είναι οι δουλειές που το θέλουμε και είναι υπερβολικό? Ακόμα και για μια απλή κόλληση αντίστασης SMD,μόλις το δουλέψει κανείς θα καταλάβει τόσο καιρό ήταν στο σκοτάδι.Παντός καιρού και για όλες τις δουλειές.Και επειδή είναι για επαγγελματίες η τιμή του θεωρείται λογική για μια σοβαρή επιχείρηση.

----------


## spiroscfu

Προσωπικά σε εμένα δεν μου έχει χρειαστεί μικροσκόπιο για να κολλήσω smt devices ακόμα και σε QFP-240 QFP-240.jpg 
παρά μόνο στο τέλος για να ελέγξω αν υπήρχαν βραχυκυκλώματα, αλλά και χωρίς καθόλου μικροσκόπιο τα καταφέρνεις με έναν μεγεθυντικό φακό.

----------


## wow

> το δικό μου με της παντεντούλες δείχνει καλύτερα.
> StillCap7.jpgStillCap4.jpgStillCap6.jpgStillCap8.jpgStillCap2.jpgStillCap5.jpg



Πολύ καλό φαίνεται για τα λεφτά του 

Στα bga μπορεί να μπεί και ποιο κοντά ώστε να φαίνονται και οι κολλήσεις στο εσωτερικό?  ( αυτό στη φωτό  είναι microbga ή bga από gpu? )

----------


## SIERA

> το δικό μου με της παντεντούλες δείχνει καλύτερα.
> StillCap7.jpgStillCap4.jpgStillCap6.jpgStillCap8.jpgStillCap2.jpgStillCap5.jpg



χωρις της πατεντες σου σπυρο εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απο της φωτο που βλεπω τωρα???τη πατεντα ακριβως εχει κανει????

----------


## leeperik

Μια χαρα σου φαινεται,πολυ καλα,τι αναλυση ειναι η καμερα σου;το βιντεο το ανεβασα απλως για να δειξω πως φαινεται,και η καμερα στο χερι,περιμενω ν μ ρθουνε κατι πραγματακια για να το κανω σταθερο.

----------


## SIERA

λοιπον απο οσα ειδα και συγκρινα και φυσικα αμα δεν παρω και το δικο μου usb μικροσκοπιο στο χερι δεν μπορω να βγαλω και πολλα συμπερασματα,περικλη απο οσα ειδα στο βιντεο νομιζω χρειαζεται και αλλη βελτιωση η πατεντα σου βεβαια κουνιοταν πολυ και η καμερα,στο βιντεο εχεις ζουμαρι καθολου????
πιστευω το θεμα ειναι να μπορει να σου μεγενθυνει εναν δρομο απο την πλακετα για να μπορεις να πεις οτι εχω διαφορα, απο οτι με γυμνο ματι...

----------


## leeperik

Στην ουσια στο βιντεο η καμερα δεν εχει φωτισμο και ηταν στο χερι γιατι περιμενω κατι σαν αυτο που εχει επανω φωτισμο και θα δοκιμασω και κατι αλλους φακους που βρηκα,οποιος εχει καλυτεο αποτελεσμα αυτον θα αφησω ή μπορει να δοκιμασω να του κανω περιστρεφομενη βαση των φακων για διαφορετικα ζουμ,θα δουμε.Επισης εγινε συμπιεση απο το προγραμμα και πιξελιαζει αρκετα,κανονικα στο 01:28 κατω δεξια απο το κουμπωμα της καλωδιοταινιας της καμερας,το γκρι εξαρτημα που φαινεται,μπορεις να διαβασεις τι γραφει οπως και στις αντιστασεις και πυκνωτες διαβαζεις χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## SIERA

ναι περικλη ειδα σε καποια σημεια ειχε μια ικανοποιητικη μεγενθυνση,αρκετα καλη μπορω να πω αρα περιμενουμε της βελτιωσης σου.....

----------


## spiroscfu

αυτό είναι το δικό μου Untitled.jpgκαι μετά έγινε έτσιIMG028.jpgIMG029.jpg
οι πατέντες που ήθελε ήταν στην εστίαση δηλ. να βγει ο φακός ποιο πολύ προς τα έξω, γι αυτό φαίνεται σπασμένο,
και αφαίρεσα το διάφανο πλαστικό από μπροστά γιατί και πάλι η εστίαση ήταν χάλια (έλεγε πως ήταν 200χ).
Νομίζω πάντως πως ένα τέτοιο V2pV.jpg  πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλλίτερο, γιατί θα έχει την δυνατότητα να τρυπώνει ποιο καλά  εκεί που θέλουμε,
όσο για το bga είναι chipset απο motherboard, για να δείξει τα ποιο μέσα μπαλάκια με τίποτα, όμως το παραπάνω πρέπει να κάνει καλύτερη δουλεία (ποιο λεπτό)

----------


## SIERA

> αυτό είναι το δικό μου Untitled.jpgκαι μετά έγινε έτσιIMG028.jpgIMG029.jpg
> οι πατέντες που ήθελε ήταν στην εστίαση δηλ. να βγει ο φακός ποιο πολύ προς τα έξω, γι αυτό φαίνεται σπασμένο,
> και αφαίρεσα το διάφανο πλαστικό από μπροστά γιατί και πάλι η εστίαση ήταν χάλια (έλεγε πως ήταν 200χ).
> Νομίζω πάντως πως ένα τέτοιο V2pV.jpg  πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλλίτερο, γιατί θα έχει την δυνατότητα να τρυπώνει ποιο καλά  εκεί που θέλουμε,
> όσο για το bga είναι chipset απο motherboard, για να δείξει τα ποιο μέσα μπαλάκια με τίποτα, όμως το παραπάνω πρέπει να κάνει καλύτερη δουλεία (ποιο λεπτό)



σπυρο ειχε τοσα led η εβαλες και εσυ παραπανω??πολλα μου φανηκαν????το δευτερο που εβαλες τη τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα εχει ?και τιμη το κυριοτερο?

----------


## spiroscfu

τα led τα είχε απλά τα μετέφερα ποιό πίσω και τα κόλλησα με σιλικόνη,
νίκο δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάποιο τέτοιο, αλλά το ebay έχει πολλά http://shop.ebay.com

----------


## SIERA

16,99$ :Huh:  τιποτα θα χτυπησω ενα τετοιο σπυρο τωρα κιολας να δουμε τι δουλεια κανει.....

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα το ποιο φτηνό είναι 13€ και 4 τα μεταφορικά 17€, μπορείς να χαλάσεις λίγο περισσότερα και να πάρεις ένα καλύτερο  http://cgi.ebay.com.
Αν πάρεις κάποιο από αυτά, γράψε εντυπώσεις να ξέρουμε τη παίζει

----------


## SIERA

ναι σπυρο θα χτυπησω ενα,και οταν ερθει με το καλο θα ανεβασω φωτο κτλ να δουμε τι παιζει και με αυτα αν και πιστευω πανω κατω το ιδιο θα ειναι....δεν περιμενω τιποτα φοβερες αλλαγες....

----------


## spiroscfu

Μην το λες το παραπάνω πάντως λέει πως έχει 40x zoom και 640x480 ανάλυση,
δηλ. λογικά πράγματα και κατασκευαστικά δεν φαίνεται μάπα.

----------


## SIERA

οχι δεν λεω οτι θα ειναι μαπα σπυρο,απλα πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με το usb μικροσκοπιο που πηρα πιστευω μικρη διαφορα θα υπαρχει...
πιστευεις οτι αυτα τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα που δινουν ειναι πραγματικα??
θα δουμε χτυπησα ενα χτες οταν ερθει θα τα συγκρινω και θα γραψω εντυπωσεις σπυρο.....

----------


## leosedf

Της amscope πάντως είναι ωραία μηχανήματα, φτηνά και απόλυτα χρηστικά. Με 150-200 παίρνεις ένα μηχάνημα που θα βγάλει τα λεφτά του είτε είσαι επαγγελματίας είτε όχι.
Προτιμώ πάντοτε ένα με φακούς παρά σκέτη κάμερα, πχ το δικό μου ενώ παίρνει κάμερα δεν την χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## platijet

Eπειδή δεν μπορώ να βάλω αγγελία και μιας και είμαστε στο σχετικό θέμα , όποιος θέλει αυτό το μικροσκόπιο: http://www.telescopeshop.gr/show.asp?productId=704 το πουλάω στην μισή τιμή. Είναι μόλις 2 μηνών σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητο .

----------


## p.gabr

Ειναι καταπλικτικο το στερεοσκοπιο αυτο
Το εχω δουλεψει και το προτεινω σε οποιον ενδιαφερεται

----------


## cloud_constructor

> Eπειδή δεν μπορώ να βάλω αγγελία και μιας και είμαστε στο σχετικό θέμα , όποιος θέλει αυτό το μικροσκόπιο: http://www.telescopeshop.gr/show.asp?productId=704 το πουλάω στην μισή τιμή. Είναι μόλις 2 μηνών σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητο .



ωπ αυτο ελεγα να παρω εγω σε καποια φαση και τωρα που μου εχουν πεταχτει λιγο τα ματια εξω εχω αρχισει και ξαναζεσταινω το θεμα.. Ακομα δεν εχω κατεβει σε μαγαζια να δω τι γινεται με αυτο αλλα αποτι βλεπω εχει κ φωτισμο μονο του?Να σου πω , σου φανηκε ικανοποιητικος ο φωτισμος που ειχε?Γενικα πως ειναι απο ποιοτητα ?η βαση του κυριως...και οι φακοι αν κ συνιθως ειναι οκ οι φακοι αλλα η βαση ειναι ευαλωτη καμια φορα

Το εχεις ακομα?

----------


## agis68

Εγώ αγόρασα πριν 3 χρόνια από το lidl ενα USB microscope το οποιο στο amazon το βρήκα περίπου 145 ευρώ (εγώ το πήρα μόνο 30) και μου κάνει καταπληκτική δουλειά. Δεν είναι σαν στυλό που δείχνετε είναι κανονικό με τράπεζα αλλά έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι το στελεχος με το φακό και το φωτισμο βγαίνει ζυγίσει παναλαφρα και με αυτό κανω τις ανιχνεύσεις σε όλες τις πλακέτες μου. Το προτίνω ανεπιφύλακτα να το αγοράσετε οταν το ξαναφέρει το Lidl

----------


## her

Τι λέτε για κάτι τέτοιο ;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-LED-2-MP...item3a8902fefa
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5X-500X-2MP-...item5d47f0b739
http://www.sun.gr/index.php?SCREEN=p...roductID=27021
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200X-Portabl...item4ac650f766

----------


## Georggg

Εγώ έχω το τελευταίο μικροσκόπιο το 200Χ (ή τουλάχιστον μοιάζουν πολύ στην εμφάνιση με αυτό που έχω). Για τα λεφτά του είναι καλό. Η ποιότητα της εικόνας που εμφανίζει βέβαια στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή δεν είναι και τόσο καλή όσον αφορά τα χρώματα αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## herctrap



----------


## SeAfasia

η μαύρη σκιά στο δεύτερο μικροσκόπιο τι είναι,η τρίχα του Dave?




>

----------


## lepouras

το αναφέρει και ο ίδιος. είναι κάποιο σκουπιδάκι μέσα στο μικροσκόπιο που απλά δεν ασχολήθηκε να δει πως και τη είναι μιας και ασχολούνταν να δείξει αν τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά τους εξυπηρετούν.

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι αλλά με ξενέρωσε οπότε ούτε την μία ούτε την άλλη...Dave!!!




> το αναφέρει και ο ίδιος. είναι κάποιο σκουπιδάκι μέσα στο μικροσκόπιο που απλά δεν ασχολήθηκε να δει πως και τη είναι μιας και ασχολούνταν να δείξει αν τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά τους εξυπηρετούν.

----------


## aristidis540

παιδια αυτο ειναι που κανει review ο φιλος μας?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2MP-USB-Digi...item54034dc8b3

γιατι ειδα μερικα πιο φτηνα αλλα με πιο μικρη αναλυση.
σκεφτομαι να το παρω τι λετε?

----------


## arel

> στην δουλεια μου  ειχαμε οπτικο στερεοσκοπιο σαν και αυτο που παραθετω αξιας 300ε  οχι βεβαια ιδιο δεν μπορω να το βρω το ειχαμε αγορασει απο τον darlas  
>  πριν δυο χρονια αγορασαμε ενα ηλεκτρονικο αξιας 6000e  με οθονη 10 ιντζων με ζουμ και ολα τα αξεσουαρ
> σας πληροφoρω οτι το φτηνο οπτικο ηταν πιο ευχρηστο και πιο βολικο . εκανες ολες τις δουλειες κολληση αποκολληση ελεγχο γιατι  εχεις ολον το χωρο απο κατω ελευθερο και βαζεις  οποιαδητοτε εξαρτημα η πλακετα
> ειναι αλλο πραγμα η φυσικη οπτικη  αποικονιση και αλλο να βλεπεις το αντικειμενο στην οθονη



"το φτηνο οπτικο ηταν πιο ευχρηστο και πιο βολικο" η ζητούμενη ουσία.

----------


## arel

> Eπειδή δεν μπορώ να βάλω αγγελία και μιας και είμαστε στο σχετικό θέμα , όποιος θέλει αυτό το μικροσκόπιο: http://www.telescopeshop.gr/show.asp?productId=704 το πουλάω στην μισή τιμή. Είναι μόλις 2 μηνών σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητο .



απίθανο αλλά........ λέω μήπως, υπάρχει ακόμα ;  :Confused1: 
και για κάποια άποψη, αν υπάρχει link του προϊόντος, το αναφερόμενο είναι off !

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Panoss

> σας πληροφoρω οτι το φτηνο οπτικο ηταν πιο ευχρηστο και πιο βολικο



Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να μάθουμε ποιο είναι αυτό το μικροσκόπιο.

----------


## arel

τι θέλει να υπογραμμίσει στο κάτω video ;
*
430 Series: Dual Mag. Microscope (1X/3X or 2X/4X)
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3KZoIp5Ynk

----------


## arel

*"Working distance 250mm"*

στο μικροσκόπιο ο όρος *"απόσταση εργασίας 250mm"* τι ακριβός σημαίνει ;

α) μπορούμε να μειώσου αυτή την απόσταση σε κοντινότερη ;
 β) μπορούμε να απομακρύνουμε την απόσταση περισσότερο από τα 250mm ;
γ) ή η απόσταση μένει σταθερά στα 250mm και αποδίδει αποκλειστικά σ αυτά ; 
δ) ο τεχνικός παράγοντας της *"απόστασης"* μειώνει η αυξάνει τη τιμή του μικροσκοπίου ;

----------


## aktis

Tα συνηθισμένα στερεοσκοπια (  10x -30x ) εστιάζουν στα 10 cm περίπου . 
Αν θελεις να κοιτάς απο  μακρύτερα ,( για να κάνεις δουλειές απο κάτω ) 
βάζεις μπροστα εναν φακο χ0.5 και η απόσταση διπλασιάζεται , δηλ 20 cm 

 Στο παραπάνω που έδειξες μαλλον εχει επιλογη για μπροστινο φακο χ1 και χ3 αν είδα καλά ,
 αρα υποθέτω , στο χ1 θα μπορει να σηκωθει 3 φορες πανω απο το χ3 , 
πχ απο τα 8 cm να πάει στα 24

----------


## Sakan89

Γεια σας παιδιά , θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω έχει δουλέψει κανείς μικροσκόπιο-στερεοσκόπιο 20Χ-40Χ ? Έχω βρει της brasser   γύρω στα 160 ευρώ , πάνω απο όλα το θέλω για ερασιτεχνική χρήση  . Μέχρι τώρα είχα ένα usb  ,για «χοντρές» δουλειές ήταν αποδεκτό μέχρι που χρειάστηκα να αλλάξω ένα tqfp και μου  έβγαλε τα μάτια και μπήκα στο τρυπάκι να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο μιας και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλά μέχρι  150-160 ευρώ  δυστυχώς .

----------


## the_tech_guy

> Γεια σας παιδιά , θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω έχει δουλέψει κανείς μικροσκόπιο-στερεοσκόπιο 20Χ-40Χ ? Έχω βρει της brasser   γύρω στα 160 ευρώ , πάνω απο όλα το θέλω για ερασιτεχνική χρήση  . Μέχρι τώρα είχα ένα usb  ,για «χοντρές» δουλειές ήταν αποδεκτό μέχρι που χρειάστηκα να αλλάξω ένα tqfp και μου  έβγαλε τα μάτια και μπήκα στο τρυπάκι να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο μιας και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλά μέχρι  150-160 ευρώ  δυστυχώς .



Δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημο, ειδικά για ερασιτεχνική χρήση. Για φυτά που το χρησιμοποιώ εγώ τουλάχιστον. Και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα το χρειαστείς εσύ, αλλά η θήκη με την οποία έρχεται είναι τρομερά βολική για μετακίνηση. Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω πολλά, και εγώ καθαρά ερασιτεχνικά το χρησιμοποιώ, αλλά για την τιμή του και τι προσφέρει, εμένα με έχει βολέψει άπειρα.

----------


## xristos2

https://grobotronics.com/binocular-m...asses-20x.html

μηπως ψαχνεις κατι τετοιο;;
σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα για μοντελισμο....

----------


## jimk

Εχω ενα παρομοιο δεν θα ελεγα οτι βολευει και τοσο πρεπει να κοιτας απο μια συγκεκριμενη αποσταση αλλιως δεν εστιαζει σωστα.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dent...e-8d8ccd486322

----------


## picdev

αυτο το μοντέλο ειναι για ηλεκτρονικά , το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txfAyEaBa38

https://www.bestprice.gr/item/215434...cd-cs-10x.html

----------


## mtzag

Εχω 2 μικροβιολογικα αναλογικα μικροσκοπια olympus (εως x1000)
πως θα τα πατενταρω ωστε να βλεπω πλακετες ?

----------


## IRF

> Εχω 2 μικροβιολογικα αναλογικα μικροσκοπια olympus (εως x1000)
> πως θα τα πατενταρω ωστε να βλεπω πλακετες ?



Αν εννοείς οπτικά μικροσκόπια δεν γίνεται ακόμα και στην πιο μικρή μεγέθυνση (π.χ. 10 προσοφθάλμιος Χ 5 ή 4 αντικειμενικός).
Αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω του μικρού ανοίγματος του αντικειμενικού φακού καλύπτει μικρή επιφάνεια έτσι πρέπει να μετακινείς συνέχεια το αντικείμενο. Χρειάζεσαι στερεοσκόπιο τελική μεγέθυνση 100Χ (ένα Ρώσικο είχα βρει σε λαϊκή αγορά) Βρήκα κάποτε  στερεοσκόπιο ως 50Χ με  100 ευρώ είχε μείνει σε βιτρίνα μεγάλου μαγαζιού της Θεσνίκης 10 χρόνια ξεχασμένο.Η φωτεινότητα του οπτικού στερεοσκοπίου με φακούς μεγάλου ανοίγματος είναι φανταστική

----------


## Sakan89

> https://grobotronics.com/binocular-m...asses-20x.html
> 
> μηπως ψαχνεις κατι τετοιο;;
> σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα για μοντελισμο....



Σκεφτόμουν σε μικροσκόπιο στέρεο για πιο καλή απεικόνιση  απο ότι έψαξα και στο eevblog το λιγότερο ο φακός θα πρέπει να είναι 10Χ για να μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά αυτό 
 που αναφέρει ο Άκης απο ότι είδα μάλλον είναι αντιγραφή του amscope απλά καινούργιο  για εμένα ξεφεύγει στα λεφτά  που θέλω να δώσω , είδα ένα μεταχειρισμένο στο howtofixit το πουλούσε ένα παιδί στα 190 ευρώ αλλά πέρασε καιρός πια το έδωσε δεν το πρόλαβα . Θα κάνω υπομονή και θα ψάξω  κάτι απο ebay μεταχειρισμένο για πιο φθηνά .

----------


## mtzag

Θελω ενα στερεοσκοπιο αλλα επειδη ειναι ακριβα τα οπτικα... και εχω δει κατι usb να κανουνε καποια δουλεια προβαλοντας στην οθονη του υπολογιστη η σε ενα μικρο οθονακι...
Υπαρχει φακος δοκιμασμενος που να μπαινει μπροστα απο την camera του κινητου και να κανει το κινητο τηλεφωνο στεροεοσκοπιο ?
Αυτο νομιζω ειναι βολικο και οικονομικο για καποιον που δεν εχει απαιτησεις..

----------

